# living near Brussels



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Looking for advice from for places to live near Brussels. If you were going to pick a place to live that was close to Brussels, what would your top choices be? ( say ... an hour train ride or so? ) Want to be able to ride from the door and have other options not too far away.

I got one suggestion of Leuven.


----------



## annoying crack (Jan 15, 2010)

Leuven could be a good place to live. There's a forest of reasonable size south of there, some nice trails in there too.

Brussels itself could be an option! You can actually start riding from the center of town and get into a big forest pretty fast. There's the Zonienwoud south of the city. Fairly big, not many technical trails but hours of riding without mixing it with the cars!! Good to get/stay in shape before getting over to the ardennes for the real deal!

Why are you coming over if I may ask?


----------



## Fiets (Aug 6, 2010)

*Mechelen, Gent, ...*

A bit smaller, but still quite close to Brussels. As Leuven it has tons of historical monuments and squares and a pretty atmosphere.

Ghent is my personal favourite but (although lots of Ghent citizens do so) for commuting on a daily base to Brussels it's less interesting.


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

slcpunk said:


> Looking for advice from for places to live near Brussels. If you were going to pick a place to live that was close to Brussels, what would your top choices be? ( say ... an hour train ride or so? ) Want to be able to ride from the door and have other options not too far away.
> 
> I got one suggestion of Leuven.


mechelen is also good actually or maybe you can consider also la hulpe that is in wallonie region of Belgium is only 30 minutes by train


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

slcpunk said:


> Looking for advice from for places to live near Brussels. If you were going to pick a place to live that was close to Brussels, what would your top choices be? ( say ... an hour train ride or so? ) Want to be able to ride from the door and have other options not too far away.
> 
> I got one suggestion of Leuven.


The region of Leuven it is, I only realized how good the biking is around there until I moved...


----------



## Tom83 (Jun 15, 2012)

Belgium is so small anyway. From Brussels in the center it's max 120km to every border (Holland, France, Germany, Luxembourg).
A suggestion is to also go to region called Ardennes as there are great hilly rides.


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

hey let's ride together in the ardenes.. 
we can meet on brussel or liege..


----------

